# Some newer pics of my MK2.



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

I haven't posted in here in a while so i thought i'd show you a few new shots of my coupe. 


































































































_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 5:18 PM 1-24-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

baller


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

this car is what vw's are about.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

WOW







Want to trade mk2's hahahahha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (L.I.VW13)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (98DUB)*

seriously one of my favorite cars right now! cant wait to see your spread. sickest stance


----------



## HOLLYWOOD 1.8T (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (2lowcoupedoor)*

OMG hot ish!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (HOLLYWOOD 1.8T)*

Sh*t's durty
how many deg- is that ?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (d1rtyj4k3)*

i freakin http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your car man!...if i had a mk2 i would for sure look at your for inspiration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (Mr.Tan)*








......im speechless.......








goodjob man!!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (Oscar33)*









gorgeous


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (Oscar33)*

so f'n proper


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (Still Fantana)*

DOPE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (Still Fantana)*

GODDDDDDD DAMNNNNNN !!! that is a beauty


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (vwgliin05)*

f'n awesome


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

hinspirational matey, pure solid stance
and 3 wheeling love


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

3 wheel FTW!!!








looks amazing, nice shots!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (fishmando)*

thats just dandy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_Sh*t's durty
how many deg- is that ?

-5


----------



## BetterThanThis (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (2lowcoupedoor)*

Hot damn


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (2lowcoupedoor)*

Props


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (arethirdytwo)*

Stance is ****ing perfect. What does it feel like driving with that much camber, does the car tend to wander at all?


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_this car is what vw's are about.

Agreed.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (bagged_hag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged_hag* »_Stance is ****ing perfect. What does it feel like driving with that much camber, does the car tend to wander at all?

It does wander a little bit. I'm used to it now.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_
-5

wow nice


----------



## 413929 (Aug 10, 2008)

nice car.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (rabbitard)*


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

Hell ya! Love the negative camber. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geno604 (Sep 11, 2005)

Your car is the essence of where i am going in life... An absolute beauty.


----------



## lovethelysholm (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (2lowcoupedoor)*

probably the freshest mk2 jet i've seen madd props man


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (lovethelysholm)*

Thanks guys


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (2lowcoupedoor)*

i love this kinda stance on air.
im all about the rake.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (MadTextureYo)*

hahaha, you need to pull up to fire hydrant and retake this shot.











_Modified by dorbritz at 5:23 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_hahaha, you need to pull up to fire *hydrogen* and retake this shot.



No Wai?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (MadTextureYo)*

[email protected]















hydrogen, eh?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (Still Fantana)*

I meant hydrant. LOL
I don't know what i was thinking. Must be all those paint fumes


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (MadTextureYo)*

your car is pureee sex!!!!!!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

4u


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (2lowcoupedoor)*

I love that thing. Who took the shots, Kippen?


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (Wyman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (platinumgrey_1.8T)*

This was always one of my favorite MK2s, I love it so much more these days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_I love that thing. Who took the shots, Kippen?

he took the ones I posted toward the bottom.


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (2lowcoupedoor)*

that camber kicks ass


----------



## average dude (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (windsorvr)*

shet betch! that's heat! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_


























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

are some of these kippens shots?


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

haha, car looks sick


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_I haven't posted in here in a while so i thought i'd show you a few new shots of my coupe. 

























can i get hi res?


_Modified by shagnwagn118 at 8:07 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## Stutz00 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

amazing


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_are some of these kippens shots? 

the ones toward the bottom are.


----------



## TYLASTYLE (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*

this guy speechless! so rad


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

god, i freakin love everything about this car...


----------



## mr.funky (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (dinopjetrovic)*






















WOW!!!!!!!!! FReakin Sick!


----------



## drewmk2 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (mr.funky)*

I'm in love


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (2lowcoupedoor)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (dorbritz)*

Sooo hawt


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_
he took the ones I posted toward the bottom. 

thought so. Looks sick man, I wish I could've seen it in person when I lived out there... Oh wait, I think I saw it briefly last year ar Waterwerks..


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
thought so. Looks sick man, I wish I could've seen it in person when I lived out there... Oh wait, I think I saw it briefly last year ar Waterwerks..









yea it was at WaterWerks Last year.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (2lowcoupedoor)*

car is dope as **** man good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Some newer pics of my MK2. (bmxrado)*

what can i say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b316vwagon (May 17, 2007)

Wow.








One Of My Favorite Coupes Fo SHOOO.
Very very very nicely done.


----------

